# help im stuck on my mk2



## MissMK2 (Sep 29, 2009)

im trying to bring my mk2 wolf jetta back to life and i cant figure out how to get the front seats out can anyone help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: help im stuck on my mk2 (MissMK2)*

From the Bentley manual.
Check your IM. 
4.7 Front Seats
To remove a front seat, first slide the seat all the way to its most forward adjustment. Remove the screw which secures the seat track cover and slide the cover off of the track as shown in Fig. 4-41.








Fig. 4-41.	Front seat track cover. Remove screw (1) and slide cover (2) off track toward front of car.
Remove the track stops from the rear of the seat rails, as shown in Fig. 4-42. On models with heated seats or electric height adjust, disconnect any electrical connectors beneath the seat.








Fig. 4-42.	Seat track stop at ends of seat track. Phillips-head screw (3) holds stop (4) in place.
Remove the cover, the acorn nut, the washer, and the bolt from the front guide shown in Fig. 4-43. Then pull upward on the seat adjusting mechanism, release the retaining rod, and slide the seat towards the rear of the car and off its tracks. Installation is the reverse of removal.
NOTE-
On 1987 through 1991 models with passive restraint, right front seat travel can be increased by installing a different seat track stop plate, Part No. 161 881 200. See an authorized Volkswagen parts department for more information.








Fig. 4-43.	Acorn nut (A) and retaining rod (B) to be removed when removing seat.


----------

